# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Detection Times for Compounds

## sixfootseven

Hi all, Ive spent some time looking all over the web to get some clear information on the above topic. 

Seems like test susp is the go to, but dont think that would work for me. 

Hoping someone may have a link or may know off the top of their head the detection time for test e. 

Thnx in advance

----------


## Windex

The detection times you find on steroids profiles are pretty outdated. 

If you are concerned about passing as clean you need to use suspension / no-ester products only.

Any governing body can nail someone with modern technology to trace the metabolites. Heck, I think Test d is detectable for a year now or something.

----------


## boxinggsxr

I’ve literally been looking for the same thing for test c.

----------


## cmillett

Whats the detection time on Test suspension these days now ? I think most stopped use 4 days from event day yrs ago .

----------

